# 2021 Tiguan aftermarket trailer hitch installation



## cgt (Dec 8, 2017)

I just tried to have a Draw-Tite trailer hitch installed on my 2021 Tiguan. The shop could not install it because it was missing the 4 bolts and weldnuts on the rear frame. Could this be a change for 2021? 

From my understanding, those 4 bolts screw into weld nuts that hold the rear bumper (not bumper face) in place. So, if they are not there, then that means VW has changed how the rear bumper is attached.
I also checked with the VW dealer and they confirmed the factory trailer hitch is the same P/N for the 2020 and the 2021.

Anybody have any insight on this? 
Also, I should mention I have a North American Tiguan, as there seems to be differences in the vehicles depending on where you are.


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Somebody stole your bolts... just installed one myself and the bolts are there, meant i have seen them in every tig 2018-2021

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

I read somewhere that the nuts are welded onto the rear bumper beam instead of the body frame. if you remove all 4 bolts the rear bumper metal beams will tilt down therefore you can not mount the bolts. you should search in the forum about this.


----------



## cgt (Dec 8, 2017)

Update:
I took my Tiguan into the dealer and found out there are two different Part Numbers for the rear steel bumper rebar.

P/N 5NN807305. effective date is 12-08-2019 and newer. This bumper attaches to the frame using two bolts that face forward and do not use the side mounted bolts in the rear frame rails. See Pic 1. This is the bumper I have.

P/N 5NN803880. effective date 12-08-2019 and newer. This bumper attaches to the frame rails using the two bolts at the side of the rear frame rail and seems to be the most common. See Pic 2.

The only way to know which one you have is to look or use the VIN. The dealer suggested the difference may be related to where the vehicle was built.

I also confirmed that the factory trailer hitch is the same Part Number for all MQB style Tiguans. The factory hitch replaces the rear bumper rebar and uses the side frame rail bolts like the 5NN803880 bumper.

So at this point, my only option for a trailer hitch is the factory hitch as none makes a hitch for my style of bumper. I guess I could order the other bumper, install it and then install an aftermarket hitch. The additional cost of the bumper (approx $250 CDN) plus the work to install it is not cost effective. Too bad. I really wanted the 2" receiver.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

you have these options also.
*Stealth Hitches Hidden Rack Receiver - Custom Fit - 2"*
Item # SH49ZR

*EcoHitch Stealth Trailer Hitch Receiver - Custom Fit - Class III - 2"*
Item # 306-X7393

*EcoHitch Hidden Trailer Hitch Receiver - Custom Fit - Class III - 2"*
Item # 306-X7395


----------



## altiplano (Apr 15, 2021)

cgt said:


> Update:
> I took my Tiguan into the dealer and found out there are two different Part Numbers for the rear steel bumper rebar.
> 
> P/N 5NN807305. effective date is 12-08-2019 and newer. This bumper attaches to the frame using two bolts that face forward and do not use the side mounted bolts in the rear frame rails. See Pic 1. This is the bumper I have.
> ...


I'm not sure how the attachment works. But where there's a will there's a way. 

You've got the hole there but it's not threaded... Can't you just put a bolt all the way through it and nut on the other side? or threaded rod cut to appropriate length and nuts on both ends? 

or go to a welding shop and have them tack something up there for you to thread into maybe? or weld it right to the frame.

Just ideas...


----------



## altiplano (Apr 15, 2021)

altiplano said:


> I'm not sure how the attachment works. But where there's a will there's a way.
> 
> You've got the hole there but it's not threaded... Can't you just put a bolt all the way through it and nut on the other side? or threaded rod cut to appropriate length and nuts on both ends?
> 
> ...


Actually, scratch that.. I just looked at mine and see the frame is open on the end. Maybe I'm missing something, but just get your own nut to put on the back and bolt the hitch through that hole.


----------



## crescentfallen (Jul 11, 2021)

Know this is an older post but I had the same issue.. Traded my 2019 SE for a 2021 R line.. The 2019 had the bolts on the frame, the 2021 does not, also the holes are not threaded..
The old hitch Curt 13381 from the 2019 lines up on the 2021 with no modifications needed.. 
Not even the dealership could help me out.. I took it upon myself to get it on.. 
Fished bolts (pain the ass to get it to the hold closer to the bumper) and got one side on. 
The other side had to be lines up perfectly (held it in place with my 3rd hand, a floor jack) and then fish the bolt through
even more difficult that the other side. The ones by the muffler were easy and was able to get an open end wrench inside to tighten those.
The ones to the rear used 3 nuts.. 2 nuts on the outer side of the bolt against each other and the one that was tightened against the washer. While tightening the inside nut, hold a wrench on the middle nut with leverage in the opposite direction..
Yeah took about 3-1/2 hrs whereas the 2019 took about 45mins by myself..


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

crescentfallen said:


> Know this is an older post but I had the same issue.. Traded my 2019 SE for a 2021 R line.. The 2019 had the bolts on the frame, the 2021 does not, also the holes are not threaded..
> The old hitch Curt 13381 from the 2019 lines up on the 2021 with no modifications needed..
> Not even the dealership could help me out.. I took it upon myself to get it on..
> Fished bolts (pain the ass to get it to the hold closer to the bumper) and got one side on.
> ...


What bolts did you used then?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## crescentfallen (Jul 11, 2021)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> What bolts did you used then?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I believe 17mm about 2" long. Use something a bit smaller than the hole. E-Trailer sells a bolt leader and spacer block to make it easier (I did not use). You can basically fish any bolt through the hole. I am only using the hitch for a 4 bike rack and not towing.


----------



## Overcash (Sep 29, 2010)

crescentfallen said:


> Know this is an older post but I had the same issue.. Traded my 2019 SE for a 2021 R line.. The 2019 had the bolts on the frame, the 2021 does not, also the holes are not threaded..
> The old hitch Curt 13381 from the 2019 lines up on the 2021 with no modifications needed..
> Not even the dealership could help me out.. I took it upon myself to get it on..
> Fished bolts (pain the ass to get it to the hold closer to the bumper) and got one side on.
> ...


Sorry to revive an older thread. Did you have a sensor mounted to the top of your bar like this:


http://imgur.com/DhPeFOO

 We have a 2021 and I'm attempting to install a hidden hitch and it has no mounting points for this thing. (Anyone have any clue what it does?) I'm thinking a rivet nut insert might be the best move to hold it in place on the new crossbar from the hitch.

Edit: It's part # *3G9035534, *the mobile phone antenna assembly, so it shouldn't be that imperative that it faces the exact same direction as before. I'm just going to zip tie it down hah


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

For the sensor, I used gorilla double adhesive tape and waterproof duct tape.


----------



## Overcash (Sep 29, 2010)

ckspeed68 said:


> For the sensor, I used gorilla double adhesive tape and waterproof duct tape.


I actually did basically the same thing, used 3M double sided automotive tape and then covered it with waterproof duct tape. Got the hitch installed yesterday.


----------

